# Thought I'd share some pictures of my little family... [VERY pic heavy!]



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

First off, my boyfriend Andrew & I. This was taken when we first started dating two years ago. His nose was really red and his mom thought it would be funny to stick a fork in the photo... whatever,








And here is a picture of us last December in the Blue Ridge Mountains of NC... he has since shaved his head LOL








Here are some pictures from the Miami Coalition Against Breed Specific Legislation BBQ we went to a week and a half ago (benefiting MCABSL to help fight the pit bull ban in Miami-Dade)

















More to come...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's some of us at Oleta River State Park with Rambo (the pitbull - no we didn't name him LOL), Finnigan, the big blue Catahoula, and Topher, the little brown Catahoula
Me & the boys








My brother and my boyfriend with the boys
















And here's just some cute ones 
Andrew & Toph


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You have one good looking family!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Andrew & Rambo & Tigger (Rambo's best friend)








Me & Rambo








A hilarious picture of Rambo and Finn playing in our old yard - look at Rambo's face 








Here's Rogue, aka Podie O, Otie, Rodie Toe... she's 7, half cocker/half lab. She's my mom's shadow.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's some pictures I took today, after their bath. 








Finnys huge schnoz








Topher looking wonky








Waiting for treats!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

And lastly... this one is just too cute not to share...









Thanks for looking!  This is my family that I would do anything for, I wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> You have one good looking family!


Thank you Natalie!!! Haha, I went a little overboard with the pictures, I couldn't pick just a few! Your family is beautiful as well!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwww! Those are all great pictures! All your dogs are so gorgeous. You have a wonderful looking family......thanks for sharing. :smile:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Awwwww! Those are all great pictures! All your dogs are so gorgeous. You have a wonderful looking family......thanks for sharing. :smile:


Thank you! I always love seeing new pictures of Duncan and Lucky!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice looking dogs. They all look so healthy and happy. Love the part blue eyes.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

What a good looking crew you all are!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you everybody!!!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

What a good looking and happy family! I love the picture with the three dogs sitting and smiling so perfectly!


----------

